# صلاه بدون عنوان ولكنها من قلب مشتاق



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*والربُّ يعضدُ الصِّديقينَ، يعرفُ الربُّ طريقَ الذينَ لا عيبَ فيهم، ويكون ميراثهم إلى الأبدِ، والصِّدِّيقونَ يَرِثونَ الأرضَ، ويسكنونَ فيها إلى دهرِ الدُّهورِ.
* *نعم يا سيدى 
 انى ارغب الأن وفى كل وقت ان ارفع قلبى بيدان ممدوتان
 لكى ما تستلمه استلاما كاملا دفعة واحدة دون تجزيئ
 انى خاضعا سيدى قابلا منك ان تسحقه سحقا قويا
 خاضعا لتعيد تشكيله صارخا مع النبى القائل قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يا الله
 انى لا اعول هما فيما ينبغى ان افعل من اعمالا صالحه او رديه
 فالقلب سيدى ملكك الأن 
 انت الذى ستوجهه وتحرك همساته واندفاعاته
 انت الذى ستحدد كل اشتياق عارم داخله
 سيدى لا ارغب فى ان اطلب تحديد هذه الاشتياقات 
 روحية كانت ام عاطفية 
 نعم سيدى انى اعلن الان اننى سلبت ارادتى طوعا منى
 لأسلمها بكاملها لك 
 فألرغبة ستكون منك انت لا منى انا
 فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى 
 فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك
 أمين
 +*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كالعادة هشارك صلاة حضرتك بتأمل كنت كتبته

يا إلهي كم هو جميل وجودك في حياتي​ 

إني معك أشعر بالإطمئنان والحنان​ 

الإطمئنان الذي هرب من العالم لكثرة شره​ 

والحنان الذي إختبأ وسط الغيوم لكثرة القسوة​ 

دعني أرتمي في أحضانك فإن قلبي قد شبع حزناً​ 

فإنني أعلم جيداً أني بداخله سأجد الفرحة والراحة​ 

مخدوع من يبحث عن السعادة بعيد عنك​ 

من يبحث عن الأمان وهو يهرب بعيداً عنك​ 

يا إلهي انت ملجأي وحصني الحصين​ 

مهما كثر أعدائي وكثر مضايقيني​ 

فإنني أعلم جيداً إنك لن تتركني كثيراً أعاني​ 

يا أبي لا أستطيع أن أصف إحساسي الآن وانا أكتب لك​ 

إنه إحساس بالفرحة يشوبه الإحساس بالخجل​ 

من المؤكد إن سبب فرحتي هو إني أتحدث إليك وإني أدعي لك إبناً ​ 

ولكن إني أشعر بالخجل أيضاً !!!!!!!!!​ 

نعم إني أخجل من أفعالي​ 

من المفترض أن أفعالي تمجدك أنت يا أبي​ 

ولكن أفعالي تحزنك كثيراً وتجعلك متضايق مني وعليٌ​ 

لكنني أطمع في حنانك وعطفك الذي إعتادت عليه منك​ 

أطمع في صبرك وقوة إحتمالك لأفعالي​ 

إنني أعلم إنك تنظر إلي قلبي دائماً​ 

وأعلم إنك وجدت بداخله حبي الكبير لك​ 

لذلك أنت صابر عليٌ ​ 

يا أبي إني لن أحتمل ذلك اليوم الذي تحجب فيه وجهك عني​ 

ساعدني وأعني لكي أحبك بقلبي وبأفعالي أيضاً​ 

لا تترك الشيطان يسخر مني ويقول لي ليس لك خلاص بإلهك​ 

والآن أختم حديثي معك وأقول لك إنك تعلم كم أحبك يا أبي

امين​


----------



## الروح النارى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى *
> *فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك*
> *أمين*​
> *+*​


 
*شــــكراااً لــــــــــــ بهـااااء ــيك*
*كلمات رااائــعه*
*نعم ياربى وإلهى يسوع أنت هو أشتياقى*
*بك وحدك خلاصى وراحتى*
*فبدونك أنا لا شىء*
*أجذبنى فأجرى ورائك*
*آمـــــــــــين*
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## zama (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة الصلاة جميلة و حلوة ..

لكن لى سؤال نبى مين بئى اللى قال " قلباً نقياً أخلق فيا يا الله " ؟؟ 

أشكرك ..


----------



## vetaa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> *نعم سيدى انى اعلن الان اننى سلبت ارادتى طوعا منى
> لأسلمها بكاملها لك
> فألرغبة ستكون منك انت لا منى انا
> فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى
> ...



*امين ياربى يسوع
راحتنا وفرحنا عندك انت وليس سواك
فها نحن يارب عند اشراق شمس سنه جديده
نسلم ارادتنا وحياتنا كلها طوعا ليك يارب
فاقبلها وطهرها وباركها وحل فيها
لكى تظهر انت فينا يا قدوس
فلا تتخلى عنا مهما ظهر عناد مننا ليك
فنحن منك واليك

شكرا خالص خالص يا استاذ بهاء
حقيقى فوق الرائع بكتييييييييير
ربنا يعوضك

*​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى 
فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك


امين 

كل الشكر لك يا بهاء على الصلاه الجميله

الرب يباركك​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> كالعادة هشارك صلاة حضرتك بتأمل كنت كتبته
> 
> يا إلهي كم هو جميل وجودك في حياتي​
> 
> ...



كلام رائع و جميل يا مرموره الرب يباركك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الصلاة جميلة و حلوة ..
> 
> لكن لى سؤال نبى مين بئى اللى قال " قلباً نقياً أخلق فيا يا الله " ؟؟
> 
> أشكرك ..


*اشكر مشاركتك *
*ايها الحبيب الغالى *
*الاقتباس الخاص ب "قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يا الله" من *
*


 المزامير الأصحاح 51 العدد 10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. *
*وهو لداود النبى عِنْدَمَا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ نَاثَانُ النَّبِيُّ بَعْدَ مَا دَخَلَ إِلَى بَثْشَبَعَ *
*واليك نص هذا المزومور الشهير ايها الحبيب*
*والمعروف عنه بمزمور التوبة*
*اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. *
*2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. *
*3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. *
*4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ. *
*5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. *
*6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. *
*7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ. *
*8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُوراً وَفَرَحاً فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا. *
*9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثَامِي. *
*10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. *
*11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. *
*12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي. *
*13 فَأُعَلِّمَ الأَثَمَةَ طُرُقَكَ وَالْخُطَاةُ إِلَيْكَ يَرْجِعُونَ. *
*14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ. *
*15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ. *
*16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. *
*17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ. *
*18 أَحْسِنْ بِرِضَاكَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ. ابْنِ أَسْوَارَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. *
*19 حِينَئِذٍ تُسَرُّ بِذَبَائِحِ الْبِرِّ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَتَقْدِمَةٍ تَامَّةٍ. حِينَئِذٍ يُصْعِدُونَ عَلَى مَذْبَحِكَ عُجُولاً.* 
*هللويا*
*+++*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى
> فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك



أمين يارب استجب لينا
امنحنا سلامك 
امنحنا ان نسلك كأولادك
هبنا ياربى روح محتاجة لحبك الفياض
روح تتملى بحبك العجيب 

موضوع اكتر من رائع
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد أنا أول مرة أعرف إن " داوود " بئى نبى .. 

كل معلوماتى عنه تؤكد أنه ملك و مرتل بس ..

لكن نبى دى جديدة أووووووى ..

أنا الحقيقة لما بحب أقرا كتب .. بحب أقرا فى أى مجال غير المجال الدينى وده من زمان ..

أنا الحقيقة بحب أقرا حاجة واااحدة بس من الكتاب المقدس وهو " سفر الأمثال " بس وللأمانة مش مواظب .. 

لأنى شايف توجه دينى أعلامى و كنسى ومعظم حواراتنا محورها الدين .. وياريتنى شايف تقدم إيجابى يعكس التدين ده ..

ع العموم متشكر ..


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*آمـــين



شكرا جدا للصلاه الرائعه


السيد المسيح معكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح*
*كم انا مشتاق اليك ياربي*
*ادعوك ياالهي ان تولد في قلبي*
*فادعوك الي قلبي الصغير *
*قلبي الذي اتحمل الكثير والكثير*
*ولكن معك انت لا اريد شيئا*
*مهما كانت اهوائي وكل مشاغلي*
*انت وحدك كفايتي *
*انت وحدك كل ما لي*
*فأنت ابي وربي والهي*
*كم لي اشتياق ارتمي في حضنك الدافي*
*لتمسح دمع عيني *
*فانت اله حنون *
*فاني انتظرك ياالهي*
*انتظر قدومك الي*

*ميرسي استاذي*
*صلاة جميلة جدا*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد أنا أول مرة أعرف إن " داوود " بئى نبى ..
> 
> كل معلوماتى عنه تؤكد أنه ملك و مرتل بس ..
> 
> ...


 
*بص يا حبيب المسيح *
*لو مكنش كلامك تريقه على ضعفى*
* فانا اعرف عن داود انه ملك ومرتل ونبى ايضا *
*الم يتنبأ عن مجيئ السيد المسيح فى مزاميره ولو اردت الايات التى تنبأ عنه فيها انا تحت امرك *
*وبما انك من ضمن حزب الغلاسه*
* فى المنتدى انا بصراحه مش قدر تريقتك علىّ *
*انا حد اخر غلب كل اللى املكه شوية اشتياقات وخواطر على قدى*
* بنشرها فى المنتدى فقط *
*لأعلن ايمانى بالسيد المسيح واشتياقى له فقط لاغير*
*متزعلش منى وسامحنى *
*لو كنت غلست فى الرد بس انا مقصدش الغلاسه بقدر ما اقصد توضيح رؤيه*
*اخوك بهاء *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> *سيدى لا ارغب فى ان اطلب تحديد هذه الاشتياقات *
> *  روحية كانت ام عاطفية *
> *  نعم سيدى انى اعلن الان اننى سلبت ارادتى طوعا منى*
> *  لأسلمها بكاملها لك *



*كلمات حلوة اوى*

*صلاة جميله جدااااااااااااا*
*ثانكس بهاء*
​


----------



## zama (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*أ/ بهاء ..*

*أولاً : " حزب الغلاسة " بيرعى أداب الحديث و أخلاقيات الحوار الهادف وسلوكيات الأداب العامة ..*

*وده معنى الغلاسة ..*

*نحن متمسكين بموقفنا للنهاية فى أى قضية حوارية و نتراجع عن موقفنا إذا ثبت عدم صحة معتقدنا .. *

*وهذه هى أخلاقيات الحوار بشكل عملى ..*

*ثانياً : بالنسبة لى ع المستوى الشخصى أنا أستحاااااااااااااااااااالة أتريق على أى حد مهماً كان لأنى بعتبره سلوك متدنى ..*

*وأنا عمرى ما عملت كده ..*

*ثالثاً : أنا بلتمس العذر لحضرتك لأنك متعرفنيش ..*

*لجانب أن أسلوب الكتابة مهما أرتقى فهو أسلوب تعبير ضعيف ببعض الأحيان لأنه يخلو من نبرااااااااااات الصوت وملامح الوجه التى تبين المقصد الحقيقى من وراء العبارة ..*

*أيضاً أوجه فائق أحترااااااااامى لشخصك ..*

*سلام ..*


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم يا سيدى
انى ارغب الأن وفى كل وقت ان ارفع قلبى بيدان ممدوتان
لكى ما تستلمه استلاما كاملا دفعة واحدة دون تجزيئ
انى خاضعا سيدى قابلا منك ان تسحقه سحقا قويا
خاضعا لتعيد تشكيله صارخا مع النبى القائل قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يا الله[


صلاة جميلة تمس القلب


----------



## مريم12 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*



فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى 
فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*امين *
*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ملجلئنا *
*و طريقنا للمكلوت لن نتركك يا يسوع*
*و نشكرك*
*لانك انت ينبوع الحياة*
*و لتكن ارادتك لا ارادتى *
*امين*​ 

*ميررسى جداا يا استاذ بهاء للصلاة الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الهي وحبيبي يسوع المسيح ... لك دائما" أشتياقي ... أشتياقي لأن تقبل توبتي ... أشتياقي لأن ترمي خطاياى في بحر عميق .. أشتياقي لتجديد ذهني وعقلي دائما" وحتي القاك ... أشتياقي لتثبيت أيماني وعقيدتي  بك..أشتياقي لأشعر بنورك العظيم داخل قلبي ... أشتياقي أن لا تترك يداك يدى  ... أشتياقي لأشباعي روحيا" من آياتك وتعاليمك ... أشتياقي دائما" أن تكمل ضعفي الشديد ... أشتياقي أن تجعل أتجاهي دائما" نحو الملكوت ... أشتياقي أن أكون ساهرا" لأستقبالك عند مجيئك علي السحاب ... أشتياقي أن تأخذني في حضنك وأرتاح من الأتعاب ..آمين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> فالقلب سيدى ملكك الأن
> انت الذى ستوجهه وتحرك همساته واندفاعاته
> انت الذى ستحدد كل اشتياق عارم داخله
> سيدى لا ارغب فى ان اطلب تحديد هذه الاشتياقات
> ...


*نعم يا سيدي الرب 
انا ملك لك اعمل انت بقلبي ما تشاء 

اضبط سيدي انت اندفاعاتي وحواسي واعمالي لكي استحق بنوتك ومسحتي باسمك 
ولتكرز اعمالي لك 

وليكن كل ما اقوم بة  في الخفاء والعلانية شاهدا لك 

لو كان كل هذا بمفردي لن اتذكي انا او احد امامك يا ملك الملوك ولكن هذا بيديك التي تعمل بي وفيّ يا مخلصي 

صلاة رائعة يا بهاء 
الرب يعطيك سؤال قلبك 

موضوع يستحق التقيم​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*



فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى 
فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك
أمين
+

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*امين*

*شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة *
*بركة المسيح لترعاك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *فألرغبة ستكون منك انت لا منى انا
> فقط انت اشتياقى فقط انت راحتى وخلاصى
> فانت الباب وانا ارغب الدخول من خلالك وحدك*


*آمين...*
*صلاة روعة الرب يبارك خدمتكم...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------

